# Kuiu Founder



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Sad day. Jason Hairston has passed away. Not many details yet. It's spread like wildfire on social media but I thought I'd post here for the non Facebookers. RIP 
https://www.kuiu.com


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

He took his own life is all the reports I read today. Very unfortunate and a Stark reminder that no one is exempt from suicide. Never be afraid to phone the hotline for yourself or a friend if there's any hint it's heading that direction. Prayers for everyone involved.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

weaversamuel76 said:


> He took his own life is all the reports I read today. Very unfortunate and a Stark reminder that no one is exempt from suicide. Never be afraid to phone the hotline for yourself or a friend if there's any hint it's heading that direction. Prayers for everyone involved.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I hope that's not the case and if it is, I wonder if it had anything to do with brain injuries from football?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

It wasn’t suicide, he was hunting caribou with his dad and son, other than that no one knows details yet


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Unfortunately It seems that suicide is the general consensus but I’ll wait to hear from official sources.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Whether it was an accident or suicide, it’s a sad deal nonetheless.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I have now heard that he may have fell off a cliff while sheep hunting in a remote mountain. I keep hearing mixed stories.

Regardless. Truly heart breaking!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

goosefreak said:


> I have now heard that he may have fell off a cliff while sheep hunting in a remote mountain. I keep hearing mixed stories.
> 
> Regardless. Truly heart breaking!


Here what's been posted so far.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

